# 7inch ring felt filter socks.



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

Selling six 7inch ring x 8inch filter socks. Brand new never used. I ordered the wrong size from reefsupplies.ca. Selling all 6 for $20.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------

